# New pics



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Of Lily, Scout, and Will the BC (he is my parent's dog)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs!!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

They are very beautiful! I love the colors and markings on them!! gorgeous pictures as well, the one picture of the pup in the water with the mountains in the background is awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What great pics. Happy dogs! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice! They look like they're having a good time exploring. 

Yup, that looks like southern ID! :wink:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you!

Hahaha, yep its my parent's property near Cambridge/Council.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's another of Will. Yay muddy ranch dog. :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That's my kind of country, horse country! Love the pictures!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pictures. They are great!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Love the pics, looks like there having a good time.They look like siblings,very good looking dogs.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks!

I know, I love riding out here! I got to ride a Paso through the Owyhee's last fall! So much fun!

Oddly enough they came from totally different places, but are basically the same mix and color so the girls match very nicely. :smile:


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow, I really thought they were siblings too! Soooooo gorgeous! And Will is adorable!


----------

